# Blood Test shows low T levels



## Bee (Oct 26, 2021)

hey yall,

got blood work back. my T levels are 289.1, my PCP is saying im still in range. According to them range is 175-790. now ive been fit and active my whole life. but im fairly certain that 289.1 is low for being under 30yrs old.

Should i ask my PCP more about my levels? do i bring up the idea of HRT/TRT?

Suggestions on how I bring this up?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 26, 2021)

That is low. I'd try to get on trt. How do you feel though?


----------



## blundig (Oct 26, 2021)

I'd say very low for your age.


----------



## Adrenolin (Oct 26, 2021)

More importantly than total test, what's your free unbound test? 


Many pcp are hesitant of hormone therapy because they have zero knowledge on the subject.  I'd ask for a referral to an endocrinologist for a second opinion.


----------



## CJ (Oct 26, 2021)

They just keep pushing the reference range down lower and lower. 

Wasn't the bottom something like 348 ng/dl only a few years ago?  🤔


----------



## Bee (Oct 26, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> That is low. I'd try to get on trt. How do you feel though?


not the greatest.  I feel like a ghost compared to how i was lets say 4 or 5 years ago. My dick feels absent like sure it there but like my wife and i dont have sex because i cant get hard. im balding all of a sudden, a lot of hair falling out.  Ive been losing my shape as in muscle mass is depleting. im weak basically


----------



## Yano (Oct 26, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> They just keep pushing the reference range down lower and lower.
> 
> Wasn't the bottom something like 348 ng/dl only a few years ago?  🤔


Maine's 300 not sure about other states.


----------



## Bee (Oct 26, 2021)

Even more so i feel like im deteriorating


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 26, 2021)

You are on the verge of growing a vagina.

Find a TRT clinic asap.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Oct 26, 2021)

I’m 34 sitting at 284 bro. We need intervention


----------



## Bee (Oct 26, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> You are on the verge of growing a vagina.
> 
> Find a TRT clinic asap.


Im through the VA. They don't really help guys like us


----------



## Bee (Oct 26, 2021)

Be_A_Hero said:


> I’m 34 sitting at 284 bro. We need intervention


I agree. I sent an email to the my PCP at the VA asking for a referral to an endocrinologist. I really believe they think it's normal when they give out those ranges. 

The ranges they hand out group in 15-80yr olds how the fuck is that normal


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 26, 2021)

Yeah I think the standard advice is to first see an endo like Adrenolin said.

If none of them put you on trt or tell you a way to solve the issue (like if you have some other underlying problem) you could either go to an online trt clinic or self administer.


----------



## Bee (Oct 26, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Yeah I think the standard advice is to first see an endo like Adrenolin said.
> 
> If none of them put you on trt or tell you a way to solve the issue (like if you have some other underlying problem) you could either go to an online trt clinic or self administer.


I agree


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 26, 2021)

Bee said:


> Im through the VA. They don't really help guys like us



Go to VA hospital's patient advocate.

Explain that you need help that your current doctor is not providing.

Tell them you would like to see a urologist.

Be patient, persistent, and polite.

You deserve the best so do not give up.

Once you finally get to see a urologist show him your results.

Would probably be one shot a week.


----------



## ATLRigger (Oct 26, 2021)

Bee said:


> not the greatest.  I feel like a ghost compared to how i was lets say 4 or 5 years ago. My dick feels absent like sure it there but like my wife and i dont have sex because i cant get hard. im balding all of a sudden, a lot of hair falling out.  Ive been losing my shape as in muscle mass is depleting. im weak basically


Losing hair bc test is converting to DHT. 
Yes ur test is low.  Go to endocrinologist. You need exogenous testosterone for the rest of ur life.  You will feel better all around and become strong man again.


----------



## Bee (Oct 26, 2021)

I so called. They won't set me up with a consult with a urologist or Endo until I talk to my PCP. One step at a time I guess


----------



## Bee (Oct 26, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> Losing hair bc test is converting to DHT.
> Yes ur test is low.  Go to endocrinologist. You need exogenous testosterone for the rest of ur life.  You will feel better all around and become strong man again.


Would my hair come back? Or like if it's gone it gone type deal?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 26, 2021)

Bee said:


> Would my hair come back? Or like if it's gone it gone type deal?


You can use minoxidil or propecia if that happens. doesn't happen to everyone though.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Oct 26, 2021)

Bee said:


> I agree. I sent an email to the my PCP at the VA asking for a referral to an endocrinologist. I really believe they think it's normal when they give out those ranges.
> 
> The ranges they hand out group in 15-80yr olds how the fuck is that normal


Look at Viking alternative. I got mine thru them. I gotta couple bills to pay but I’m starting my TRT very soon with them. I’ve even spoken to Sam he’s cool af


----------



## Bee (Oct 26, 2021)

Be_A_Hero said:


> Look at Viking alternative. I got mine thru them. I gotta couple bills to pay but I’m starting my TRT very soon with them. I’ve even spoken to Sam he’s cool af


I would but it's an insurance issue as well. I'm sure if I had cares outside this wouldn't be an issue. 

I don't know if I'd be able to afford it straight up


----------



## dragon1952 (Oct 26, 2021)

Bee said:


> hey yall,
> 
> got blood work back. my T levels are 289.1, my PCP is saying im still in range. According to them range is 175-790. now ive been fit and active my whole life. but im fairly certain that 289.1 is low for being under 30yrs old.
> 
> ...


I can't believe they dropped it to 175. A lot of guys start showing symptoms in the 300's. When I got put on the low range was 250 and I was in the 275-325 range my last 3 tests. My doc at the time was pretty cool and agreed at my persuasion. Have you mentioned any symptoms to him? If not read up on the symptoms and start rattling them off to him ;^ ) And you might remind him that not long ago the low range was very close to where you are.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 26, 2021)

When my hair started to thin out I started with these:

Purador 16oz Original Gold Label Shampoo and Deep Moisturizing Conditioner Set








						16oz Original Gold Label Shampoo and Deep Moisturizing Conditioner Set
					

PURA D'OR Original Gold Label Shampoo and Deep Moisturizing Conditioner -clinically tested formulas proven to reduce hair thinning due to breakage, increase volume, strength, and shine.* Our proprietary blend of 17 key active ingredients, organic extracts, and essential nutrients nourish hair to...




					purador.com
				




Pumpkin Seed Oil 1000 mg Softgels


			https://www.nowfoods.com/supplements/pumpkin-seed-oil-1000-mg-softgels
		


Since then my hair thickened back up. So not really sure which worked or if it was both. But you can read for yourself if you search. Pumpkin seed oil is supposed to be anti-DHT and is good for heart as well.


----------



## Bee (Oct 26, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> When my hair started to thin out I started with these:
> 
> Purador 16oz Original Gold Label Shampoo and Deep Moisturizing Conditioner Set
> 
> ...



Ill do some reading. Thank you!!


----------



## dirtys1x (Oct 26, 2021)

This is low. Find another clinic. Preferably one that specializes in male performance and they’ll gladly get you a prescription.


----------



## Jonjon (Oct 26, 2021)

80 year old women run in the 200s on test. 

The reference range is for an effeminate, sickly generation of men


----------



## Bee (Oct 26, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> This is low. Find another clinic. Preferably one that specializes in male performance and they’ll gladly get you a prescription.


Another VA clinic?


----------



## dragon1952 (Oct 26, 2021)

Bee said:


> Another VA clinic?


If it's a VA clinic you're screwed bro. I think what was meant was an online anti-aging clinic.


----------



## Bee (Oct 26, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> 80 year old women run in the 200s on test.
> 
> The reference range is for an effeminate, sickly generation of men


I follow but i dont follow...


dragon1952 said:


> If it's a VA clinic you're screwed bro. I think what was meant was an online anti-aging clinic.


i see, i need insurance to cover this. i cant jsut go out there like most people can.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 26, 2021)

Bee said:


> Ill do some reading. Thank you!!


Or you can just go on Amazon and go to customer reviews and then click on hair loss tag or similar.

I know the pumpkin seed oil thing sounds weird but there is even a government study.


----------



## Jonjon (Oct 26, 2021)

Bee said:


> I follow but i dont follow...



Many grandmas have higher testosterone than you. Yes you need trt. The reference range is a joke.


----------



## dirtys1x (Oct 27, 2021)

Bee said:


> Another VA clinic?


Ahh.. yeah. I mean, there are lots of brick and mortar TRT clinics but a lot of them aren’t covered under insurance. Your best luck would either be convincing your PCP that you absolutely need it or finding a new doc lol. 

Another option would be to purposefully tank the last bit of your natural test levels and go back for a test to be under those reference ranges LOL


----------



## Adrenolin (Oct 27, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> 80 year old women run in the 200s on test.
> 
> The reference range is for an effeminate, sickly generation of men





Jonjon said:


> Many grandmas have higher testosterone than you. Yes you need trt. The reference range is a joke.


lol Not quite.. that's a bit of a stretch, 70ng/dL is on the higher end for women. Which happens to be right around where my test first crashed to... first year or so after constant blasting I couldn't recover past 79ng/dL, and yes I did make a similar joke my 80yo dead grandma making more test than me at the time.


----------



## Jonjon (Oct 27, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> lol Not quite.. that's a bit of a stretch, 70ng/dL is on the higher end for women. Which happens to be right around where my test first crashed to... first year or so after constant blasting I couldn't recover past 79ng/dL, and yes I did make a similar joke my 80yo dead grandma making more test than me at the time.



I know a post menapausal woman with a total T of 235.


----------



## Adrenolin (Oct 27, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> I know a post menapausal woman with a total T of 235.


outlier.. it's not the norm.


----------



## dragon1952 (Oct 27, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> I know a post menapausal woman with a total T of 235.


Does she have a mustache?


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 27, 2021)

Bee said:


> hey yall,
> 
> got blood work back. my T levels are 289.1, my PCP is saying im still in range. According to them range is 175-790. now ive been fit and active my whole life. but im fairly certain that 289.1 is low for being under 30yrs old.
> 
> ...


Fire your PCP and find a smart one, you should be at least 700ng at your age


----------

